# Geneva Bible Issues?



## Radical_Pilgrim (May 12, 2010)

Hi all,
I am using the 1599 Geneva Bible for reading. I was wondering are there issues I should be aware of that may or may not be completely in line with the Scriptures?

I am aware in Revelations the anti-papist sentiment in the notes regarding the Beast. Are there others?


----------



## sastark (May 12, 2010)

Radical_Pilgrim said:


> Hi all,
> I am using the 1599 Geneva Bible for reading. I was wondering are there issues I should be aware of that may or may not be completely in line with the Scriptures?
> 
> I am aware in Revelations the anti-papist sentiment in the notes regarding the Beast. Are there others?


 
You assume that the "anti-papist sentiments" are not in line with Scripture.


----------



## Radical_Pilgrim (May 20, 2010)

These sentiments are human shading considering the events that were occurring during that time. The Greek regarding that passage in Revelations does not carry these same sentiments regarding the Beast.

While I enjoy the translation fully and appreciate the heritage and history of where it comes from, I'm only trying to become more aware of humanistic tendencies that may influence the notes or even the translation itself.


----------

